# Nikon D5100 Error Message "Error. Press shutter release button again."



## Scamber

My Nikon 5100 gives me the following message "Error. Press shutter release button again."  I do so and nothing happens.  The camera will not work and I have also tried charging the battery.

Any ideas????

Thanks
Steve


----------



## table1349

The manual (pg226) simply  and unfortunately, states this message "Press shutter release button  again. If error persists, consult with Nikon-authorized service  representative".

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D5100_ENnoprint.pdf


----------



## SCraig

Check this topic on another forum: Error press shutter release button  Especially posts 6, 7, and 8.


----------



## Awiserbud

The tip about gently "prying" the mirror to release it from the mirror stop......There's something about the word "prying" that makes me think OUCH.


----------



## Scamber

Scott, thanks SOOOOOO much.  As recommended I was able to troubleshoot my camera using thread / post 8.  The camera now works great!


----------



## Scamber

It worked!


----------



## SCraig

Scamber said:


> Scott, thanks SOOOOOO much.  As recommended I was able to troubleshoot my camera using thread / post 8.  The camera now works great!



Great.  Glad it worked out for you.  Much easier than sending it in for repair.  What turned out to be the problem with it?


----------



## Scamber

The mirror piece immediately behind the lens was wedged against the lower right side of the inside body.  I gently unwedged it from the side and it now works perfectly.  Still a little worried how it happened and if it will happen again but at this time it works and I know what to look for if it happens again.  Hoping my daughter might have banged it hard (and did not tell me) last time she used it.  Thanks again.


----------



## thomas30

Scamber said:


> My Nikon 5100 gives me the following message "Error. Press shutter release button again."  I do so and nothing happens.  The camera will not work and I have also tried charging the battery.
> 
> Any ideas????
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



It must be in warranty. Send it back to dealer they will fix it as it is  physical error. If you want to solve it by yourself follow the step  mentioned on this link  How to fix 'Press Shutter Release Button Again' error on a Nikon DSLR.   they have explained it greatly


----------



## Sachin Chitlangia

Scott - thank you, it worked!!!!!! vERY HAPPY!


----------



## freedml

Scamber said:


> The mirror piece immediately behind the lens was wedged against the lower right side of the inside body.  I gently unwedged it from the side and it now works perfectly.  Still a little worried how it happened and if it will happen again but at this time it works and I know what to look for if it happens again.  Hoping my daughter might have banged it hard (and did not tell me) last time she used it.  Thanks again.



This fix worked for me, too.  It took a lot more force than I expected to unwedge the mirror.  I started with a toothpick but then switched to a letter opener.  Then, it scared me a bit when the mirror flipped up.  But a press or two of the shutter button and I was back in business.


----------

